# 99135???



## vanessa10 (May 4, 2010)

If a Dr is writing intra op BP managment on the fee ticket does that mean hes asking for 99135-anesthesia complicated by utilization of controlled hypotension???


----------



## NIENAJADLY (May 5, 2010)

*99135*

No, the controlled hypotension is when the anesthesiologist has to lower the blood pressure during a (example) heart procedure so the surgeon can do a portion of the procedure.  Sounds like what the doc is doing is managing a wacky BP.  You should ask him though to clarify if you can.

Kellie


----------

